# Caprica - NT/OT



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone else catch the two-hour pilot movie for "Caprica?" It's a spin-off of SciFi's recent "Battlestar Galactica" series (which was darned good imho - except the way it ended) and takes place 58 years or so before the time of the former series - sort of a prequel. The pilot movie deals with the beginning of the development of the Cylons and their A.I. Like all good Sci Fi, it's thought provoking and concerns itself with people, not with the gadgetry. The characters are engaging as are the issues they're dealing with.

I thoroughly enjoyed the pilot and have already set up a series recording on the DVR. Any other fans out there?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the pilot on DVD, really looking forward to the show, of course without cable I'll have to wait till its on DVD. 

BSG started with me hating the pilot but I gave it a second try on DVD, by episode 4 I was hooked!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 24 Jan 2010 10:37 PM 
I saw the pilot on DVD, really looking forward to the show, of course without cable I'll have to wait till its on DVD. 




Ditto! I picked up the DVD last summer as I was going through BSG withdrawals. I watched it several times picking up things I missed before. Esai and Eric are excellent casting in the lead roles and I love the explaining of the different tribes and its "caste" system.

Vic, I think you'll be able to keep up watching full eps at http://www.syfy.com/caprica/

-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

BSG was a great series and it appears that Caprica is headed in the same direction







Stargate series looking good as well..


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly I no longer watch "SyFY" Channel as when I have time to tune in (recording things not likely in my house) it is NEVER anything even remotly reltated. Sorry I do not consider Ghost hunting no wrestling to be Science Fiction or even Fantasy story related. Sicne I do not get to see them I do not even consider them on my Christmas list of DVD's. 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't bothered to get a TV since moving out of the motel.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas - Interesting that "SciFi Channel" changed their name to "SyFi" - maybe they should have called themselves "PsiFi" with all the Ghost Hunting, etc. I don't consider that crap science fiction either. But "reality" shows are cheap to make, and like all networks nowadays, SyFi is full of them.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 24 Jan 2010 11:43 PM 
Posted By vsmith on 24 Jan 2010 10:37 PM 
I saw the pilot on DVD, really looking forward to the show, of course without cable I'll have to wait till its on DVD. 




Ditto! I picked up the DVD last summer as I was going through BSG withdrawals. I watched it several times picking up things I missed before. Esai and Eric are excellent casting in the lead roles and I love the explaining of the different tribes and its "caste" system.

Vic, I think you'll be able to keep up watching full eps at http://www.syfy.com/caprica/

-Brian 



Ooh! thanks!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Back to Caprica, I thought it interesting that the belief in "the one true God" seems to have started with the Colonials, not the Cylons. It's also interesting that Lucy Lawless - a Cylon in BSG - is a Colonial Nun in Caprica, and part of the underground "one true God" movement. 

I also really liked it that, if I'm interpreting things correctly, the Taurean lawyer is Bill Odama's father.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't there something I read recently that Lucy stated that Caprica was going to be pretty raunchy too? If you didn't like it turn the channel ....Hmmm?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a limit to how "raunchy" it can be as SyFy doesn't show nudity. Graphic violence otoh... hope they don't go too far in that direction as I don't particularly care for graphic violence.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 25 Jan 2010 10:45 AM 
Wasn't there something I read recently that Lucy stated that Caprica was going to be pretty raunchy too? If you didn't like it turn the channel ....Hmmm? 


Wrong show (sadly). I heard her on NPR's _Wait wait don't tell me! _promoting a new show she was going to be on on Showtime. It had to do with Roman gladiators or something and she plays the gladiator's owner's wife and she has her way with the gladiators.


-Brian


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's Starz's new series "Spartacus" - I have the pilot on DVR but haven't watched it yet. Looks pretty bloody from the trailer (as I said, not my particular cup of tea). The movie 1960 "Spartacus" with Kirk Douglas and Jean Simmons (who just died btw) is one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

You sir, are correct. It's also online - http://www.starz.com/originals/spar...pisode-101 

-Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I am Spartacus! So say we all!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

That' right...sorry for the confusion. Scifi pushed the boundaries with the old Lexx series right?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I watched Spartacus last night. Lots of slow motion bloody slashing, etc. Lots of gratuitous violence imho.


----------

